# لماذا يارب كل هذه التجارب والاحزان ؟؟؟!!!!!!



## M a r i a m (29 أغسطس 2008)

*لماذا ؟ !

*
*لماذا يا سيدى ؟! كل هذه التجارب والاحزان التى تحزن نفسى إذا كانت هى حبيبة نفسك كما تقول 
*
*لماذا تدفعها ليد أعدائها ؟!

*
*حتى هكذا تدفعها ليد أعدائها ... لكى يحاصروها من كل جانب ويكيلوا لها الالم والضيق والحزن والمذلة ؟!!!
أهانت عليك حبيت نفسك حتى هكذا تتخلى عنها , وتتركها وحيدة
*
*بلا سند ولا معين بيد اعدائها ؟!!*

*كيف قدرت ؟! ... كيف إحتملت " أن تسلم نفس يمامتك للوحش ؟ !! ( مز 74 : 19 )

أنظر ...
انظر يارب وتطلع بمن فعلت هكذا ؟!!! ( مر 21 : 20 )
أبحبيبة نفسك ؟ !!! ( ار 12 : 7 )
أبنفس يمامتك ؟ !! ( مز 74 : 19 )

هوذا قد " نجح أعدائى لأنك قد أذللتنى لأجل كثرة ذنوبى ، ذهب أولادى فى السبى قدام العدو !! ( مر 1 1: 5 )
*
*لماذا ؟! *

*لماذا تناسنى الى الابد ، وتتركنى طول الايام ؟! ( مر1 5 :20 )
*
*لماذا ؟! *

*لماذا يدخن غضبك على غنم مرعاك ؟! ( مز 74 : 1 )
لماذا ترد يدك ويمينك ؟! أخرجها من وسط حضنك !! ( مز 74 : 11 )
هل كل الرفض .. رفضتنى ؟!
هل غضبت على جداً ؟! ( مر 1 5 : 23 )
أما تعود أيامنا كالقديم ؟! ( مر 1 5 : 21 )

*
*+++++++++++++

*
*يا أختى يا حبيبتى يا كاملتى ( نش 5 :2 )
إمنعى صوتك عن البكاء وعينيك عن الدموع !! ( أر 31 16 ) 
حولى عنى عينيك فإنهما قد غلبتانى ... ( نش 6 : 5 )
إصغى الى شريعتى وأميلى أذنك الى كلامى فهى ( مز 78 : 1 ) 
هو ذا أنت الان لست تعلمى ما أنا اصنع 
ولكنك ستفهمى فيما بعد ( يو 13: 7 )
" فى أخر الايام تفهمينها " ( أر 30 : 24 )

*​*هو ذا لحيظة ... لحيظة *
​*لحيظة واحدة تركتك
وبمراحم ابدية سأجمعك
بفيضان الغضب حجبت وجهى عنك
لحظة !! ... لحظة !!
وبإحسان أبدى أرحمك !! ( أ ش 54 : 7 ، 8 )
محبة أبدية احببتك 
من أجل ذلك أدمت لك الرحمة ( أر 31 : 3 ) 
هل تنسى الام رضيعها ؟ !
حتى هؤلاء ينسين 
أما أنا فلا انساك ( أش 49 : 15 )
هو ذا على كفى نقشتك 
أسوارك أمامى دائماً ( أش 49 : 16 
ولكنى فقط تركتك للخير .. للخير ( أر 24 : 6 )
" فكل تأديب للحاضر لا يُرى انه للفرح بل للحزن أما أخيراً فيعطى الذين يتدربون به ثمر بر للسلام " ( عب 12 : 11 )
إنى لم أصنع بك بلا سبب كل ما صنعته !! ( حز 14 : 23 )

ولكنى صنعته لكى :
(1) لكى انقيك من الاقذار والشوائب ( أر 9 : 7) (اش 1 : 25 ) 
(2) لكى " ارفدك واشفيك من جروحك " (أر 30 : 17 )
(3) لكى " فى ضيقك تبكرين الىّ " ( هو 5 : 5 )
(4) ولا " تعودى تضلى عنى " .
(5) بل تقولين فى قلبك ... 
"أذهب وأرجع الى رجلى الاول لانه حينئذ كان خير لى من الآن !! " ( هو 2: 7 )
(6) فتدعيننى .. يا ابى ومن ورائى لا ترجعين !! ( أر 3 : 19 )
(7) لكى " تنضجى وتصير لك الحواس مدربه على التمييز بين الخير والشر " ( عب 5 : 14 )
(8) ولكى اجملك وازينك بالفضائل ..
" فتتضعين وتتكلمين من الارض وينخفض قولك " ( أش 29 : 4 ) 
(9) فتصيرى " إكليل جمال بيد الرب وتاجاً ملكياً بكف إلهك " ( أش 62 : 3 )
(10) وحينما أغدق عليك بالخيرات والبركات وأملاً خزائنك 
" لا تقولى فى قلبك قوتى وقدرة يدى 
اصطنعت لى هذه الثروة !!! ( تث 8 : 17 )
(11) لئلا إذا أكلت وشبعت يرتفع قلبك وتنسى الرب إلهك ( تث 8 : 12 ) 
لان كثيرين قبلك 
" لما رعوا.. شبعوا !! 
شبعوا وارتفعت قلوبهم 
لذلك نسونى !!!! " ( هو 13 : 6 ) 
(12) لكى احسن أليك فى آخرتك ( تث 8 : 16)
(13) ويكون لاخرتك رجاء !!! ( أر 31 : 17 )
لاننى عندما ضيقت عليك 
واصابتك كل هذه الامور
فى آخر الايام ترجعى الى الرب إلهك وتسمعى لقوله !!
لان الرب إلهك رحيم لا يتركك ولا يهلكك !! ( تث 4 : 30، 31)

" والآن ... والآن .... هوذا التجربة والضيق قد مضيا 
والشتاء قد مضى والمطر مر وزال " ( نش 2 : 11 )
" والزهور ظهرت فى الارض " ( نش 2 : 12 )
فهيا .. " قومى ... قومى يا حبيبتى يا جميلتى وتعالى " (نش 2 : 10 ) 
"امنعى صوتك عن البكاء وعينيك عن الدموع"( ار 31:16 ) 
*
*
إستيقظى ... إستيقظى *

*
إنتفضى من التراب 
إلبسى عزك... إلبسى ثياب جمالك ( أش 25:1 ، 2 )
لا تخافى لأنك لا تخزين 
ولا تخافى لانك لا تخزين 
ولا تخافى لانك لا تستحين
فإنك تنسين خزى صباك 
وعار ترملك لا تذكرينه فيما بعد
لان بعلك هو رب الجنود إسمه !! ( أش 54 : 4 )
لا يقال لك بعد مهجورة
ولا يقال بعد لأرضك موحشة ( أش 62 : 4 )
بل يقول فى أذنيك بنو ثكلك
ضيق على المكان ... وسعى لى لأسكن 
فتقولين فى قلبك 
من ولد لى كل هؤلاء ( ثمار الروح القدس )
وأنا ثكلى وعاقر ، منفية ومطرودة !!
وهؤلاء من رباهم ؟!!! ( أش 49 : 21 )
" وكما سهرت عليك للاقتلاع والهدم والاذى !!
اسهر عليك للبناء والغرس !! ( أر 31 : 28 )
سوف تنسى المشقة 
كمياه عبرت تذكرينها
والاظلام يتحول صبحاً (أى 11 :16 )
فتعلمين أنى أنا الرب 
الذى لا يخزى منتظروه ( أش 49 :23 )

ياه !! .. ياه !!..
ياه لروعة حبك الفائق الوصف والتصور يارب الجنود 
حبك الفائق العجيب المدهش 
يذهل عقلى ... ويسبى قلبى ... ويسكب الدمع من عينى
وأنت تقول عن النفس التى سمحت لها بالتجربة والمحنه. 
" دفعت حبيبة نفسى ليد أعدائها !!! " ( أر 12 : 7 )

*
*منقول من كتاب لغز الحياة المسيحية *
*اعداد , *
*م.فاروق عبد المسيح **
مراجعة وتقديم*
*نيافة الانبا داينال 
الاسقف العام*​


----------



## أَمَة (29 أغسطس 2008)

*تسلم ايدك يارا على نقلك هذا الكلام المعزي*

*



ولكنى صنعته لكى :
(1) لكى انقيك من الاقذار والشوائب ( أر 9 : 7) (اش 1 : 25 ) 
(2) لكى " ارفدك واشفيك من جروحك " (أر 30 : 17 )
(3) لكى " فى ضيقك تبكرين الىّ " ( هو 5 : 5 )
(4) ولا " تعودى تضلى عنى " .

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*الرب يؤدبنا ولكن الى الموت لا يسلمنا*​ 
*



(10) وحينما أغدق عليك بالخيرات والبركات وأملاً خزائنك 
" لا تقولى فى قلبك قوتى وقدرة يدى 
اصطنعت لى هذه الثروة !!! ( تث 8 : 17 )
(11) لئلا إذا أكلت وشبعت يرتفع قلبك وتنسى الرب إلهك ( تث 8 : 12 ) 
لان كثيرين قبلك 
" لما رعوا.. شبعوا !! 
شبعوا وارتفعت قلوبهم 
لذلك نسونى !!!! " ( هو 13 : 6 ) 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*يا رب هبنا نعمة التواضع*
*لكي لا ننسى اننا أغصان مثبته في كرمتك*
*لو قطعت لا حياة لها*​*
*


----------



## M a r i a m (29 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي أمة لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## meraa (29 أغسطس 2008)

*سوف تنسى المشقة 
كمياه عبرت تذكرينها
والاظلام يتحول صبحاً (أى 11 :16 )
فتعلمين أنى أنا الرب 
الذى لا يخزى منتظروه ( أش 49 :23 )
**موضوع جميل ومشجع ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## M a r i a m (29 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي ميرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أغسطس 2008)

*كم أنت حنووون يا ألهنا لا تقسوو علينا ولا تضعنا فى تجربه لا نحتملها ودائماً ما تغفر لنا زلاتنا......ميرررسى يا يارا على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وربنا يبارك حياتك يا حبيبتى .   ​*


----------



## M a r i a m (29 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي حبيبتي دونا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة بجد
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع راااااااااااائع جدا يا يارا 
مرسىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## M a r i a m (29 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي كوكو لردك ومرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## mero_engel (29 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرسي يا قمري*
*علي المووووضوع الجميل دا *
*ربنا يباركك حبيبتي*​


----------



## M a r i a m (29 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي ياسكر لردك الجميل بجد
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 أغسطس 2008)

الله ع الكلمات المعزية فعلاااا 

حبيبتي ربنا يبارك خدمتك وميرسي ع الروحانية العالية في الموضوع



​


----------



## M a r i a m (29 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي ياحبي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## happy angel (30 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسى يارا حبيبتى على الموضوع الراااائع


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (30 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوعك جاى على جرح كبير اوى عندى *
*بس ديما بقول*
*ثق ان الذى اختار لك الطريق لا يتركك فى منتصفة *
*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل يا يارا *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (31 أغسطس 2008)

happy angel قال:


> ميرسى يارا حبيبتى على الموضوع الراااائع​
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 ميرسي تاسونى هابي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## M a r i a m (31 أغسطس 2008)

come with me قال:


> *موضوعك جاى على جرح كبير اوى عندى *
> 
> *بس ديما بقول*
> *ثق ان الذى اختار لك الطريق لا يتركك فى منتصفة *
> ...


 ميرسي جوجو لمرورك وردك الجميل
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## sosana (31 أغسطس 2008)

> ياه !! .. ياه !!..
> ياه لروعة حبك الفائق الوصف والتصور يارب الجنود
> حبك الفائق العجيب المدهش
> يذهل عقلى ... ويسبى قلبى ... ويسكب الدمع من عينى
> ...



موضوع جميل اوي يا مرمر بجد
وفعلا يسوع عمره مابينسانا مهما احنا نسيناه و اي تجربة اكيد بتبقى فعلا خير لينا 
ميرسي يا مرمر على المضوع الرائع ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## M a r i a m (31 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي حبيبتي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## milad hanna (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ليكى يا يارا على هذا الكلام المعزى انه لسان حال الكثيرين فليعطنا الرب ان ننظر الى ما وراء التجربة لكى نرى ما لم تره عين وما لم تسمع به اذن انسان وحتى لاتصغر نفوسنا ونحن تحت وطاة التجربة فبينما صوت التاديب فى يده فاذ بعيناه تدمعان من فرط حبه وحنانه  صلوا من اجلى


----------



## M a r i a m (31 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي كتير ميلاد بجد لردك الجميل
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)

_



فتعلمين أنى أنا الرب 
الذى لا يخزى منتظروه ( أش 49 :23 )

ياه !! .. ياه !!..
ياه لروعة حبك الفائق الوصف والتصور يارب الجنود 
حبك الفائق العجيب المدهش 
يذهل عقلى ... ويسبى قلبى ... ويسكب الدمع من عينى
وأنت تقول عن النفس التى سمحت لها بالتجربة والمحنه. 
" دفعت حبيبة نفسى ليد أعدائها !!! " ( أر 12 : 7 )​

أنقر للتوسيع...

لكى نشعر بالطعم الحلو يجب علينا ان نذوق المر 
مشكوره كتييير على الموضوع




​_


----------



## happy angel (15 أكتوبر 2008)

> أنظر ...
> انظر يارب وتطلع بمن فعلت هكذا ؟!!! ( مر 21 : 20 )
> أبحبيبة نفسك ؟ !!! ( ار 12 : 7 )
> أبنفس يمامتك ؟ !! ( مز 74 : 19 )
> ...



ميرسى يارا حبيبتى على الموضوع المميز

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الانبا ونس (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرررسى يا يارا على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وربنا يبارك حياتك يا حبيبتى . ​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*



فتعلمين أنى أنا الرب 
الذى لا يخزى منتظروه ( أش 49 :23 )

أنقر للتوسيع...

مرسي عالموضوع الحلو والمفيد
تحيتي لكي*​


----------



## M a r i a m (14 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> لكى نشعر بالطعم الحلو يجب علينا ان نذوق المر
> مشكوره كتييير على الموضوع
> 
> ...


ميرسي تونى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (14 نوفمبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> ميرسى يارا حبيبتى على الموضوع المميز​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 ميرسي حبيبتي لزوقك وردك الجميل​


----------



## M a r i a m (14 نوفمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *ميرررسى يا يارا على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وربنا يبارك حياتك يا حبيبتى . ​*


ميرسي ياسكر لردك ومرورك الجميل
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## M a r i a m (14 نوفمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *مرسي عالموضوع الحلو والمفيد*
> 
> *تحيتي لكي*​


 ميرسي بنوتة لزوقك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------

